# لصوص الوقت !!!



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

لكل شئ ثمين لصوصه المتخصصين في سرقته كالمال والمجوهرات والمستندات والروحيات ...
والوقت ليس إستثناء من هذه القاعدة ... فمن هم أشهر لصوص الوقت ؟!

*1- التليفون والتليفزيون :*​ 
التليفون فكثيرون منا للاسف يقضون نصف ساعة أو يزيد في مكالمة واحدة .. فيما لا يفيد .
وبينما يستخدم المحافظون علي الوقت التليفون لإبلاغ رسائل تلغرافية قصيرة .

ونفس الأمر بالنسبة للتليفزيون فقد تجلس أمامه بهدف تسلية دقائق فيسرق منك ساعات ...

** اعلم يا صديقي أن التليفون والتليفزيون من أفضل الأصدقاء لمن يحسن إستخدامهما ... ولصوص خطيرين لمن لا يتنبه لهما .

*2- الكمبيوتر والانترنت :*​ 
لا يختلف إثنان علي أهمية الكمبيوتر في هذا الجيل فهو لغه العصر . كما أن الانترنت قد جعل العالم كله قريه ضغيره جدا . لهذا متعة وجاذبية شديدة تسرقان الوقت دون ان نشعر . يحتاج الإنسان الي كنترول وضبط شديد للنفس معهما .

*3- التسويف والتأجيل :*​ 
في قصيده مترجمة تحكي قصة شخص عندما يقابل خالقه ويعطي حساباً عن حياته فيقول الشاعر عنه :
كان سيصل أقصي ما يمكن بلوغه ...... غداُ
ووضوع في قلبه أ يفوق الكل شجاعة .. غداً
سوف يكون عوناً لكل من في ضيق ..... غداً
سيعمل علي إدخال البهجة لكل أحد .... غداً
ولآجل كل هذه الأعمال الخيرية فلقد كان الرجل جديراً بلقب أفضل العاملين ( غداً ) .
وكان العالم سيعرفه لو أنه عاش حتي غداً لكنه مات وغاب عن الوجود ولم يترك سوي تل من الأشياء التي كان ينوي أن يعملها .. غداً .

** إننا يا صديقي لا نملك الغد حتي نؤجل له أعمال اليوم ...
ولقد كان أحد القديسي عندما كانت أفكاره تحدثه قائلة :
( إسترح اليوم وجاهد غداً )​فكان يرد علي هذا الفكر قائلاً :
( لا . بل أجاهد اليوم ولتكن مشيئة الرب غداً )​
** صديقي ...
ما أخطر لص التاجيل الذي في مكره قد لا يطلب منك تأجيل الأمر أسابيع وشهور .. بل قد يطلب فقط التأجيل للغد أو لساعات قد يبرد فيها حماسك للعمل وتنطفئ شرارة الإنطلاق .

*4- الزيارات المفتوحة :*​ 
من الجميل حقا ان نقوي روبط المحبة بيننا .. ولكن بلا شك ليس من المفيد ان تمتد الزيارة لساعات دون ضرورة أو ثمر . بل مجرد احاديث ومسك سيرة ...

*5- نواصي الشوارع :*​ 
فكثير من الشباب يضيعون أوقاتهم الثمينة علي النواصي بغير داع ويتحدثون احاديث غير بناءة .. فاحذر يا اخي هذا اللص الخطير .

*6- النوم الزائد :*​ 
فكثيرون للأسف الشديد يستسلمون لرغبة النوم دون أي مقاومة مما يجعل النوم الزائد لصاً يسرق الوقت ويهدد الحياة والمستقبل بالضياع ..

*** ليتنا أيها الصديق / الصديقة 
نراقب أوقاتنا ونراجع انفسنا من جهة هؤلاء اللصوص فنحترس منهم ولا نعطيهم الفرصة لسرقة أوقاتنا حتي لا نندم وقت لا ينفع فيه الندم .

صلوا من اجلي


----------



## نيفين ثروت (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

الله الله الله الله
هو ده الكلام
ربنا يباركك
يا فينا​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله الله الله الله​
> هو ده الكلام
> ربنا يباركك
> 
> يا فينا​


 

ميرسي يا توأم روحي علي تشجيعك
نورتني يا قمر بمرورك الجميل​


----------



## وليم تل (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

حقا نيفين رمزى
موضوع اكثر من رائع
وللأسف مش مديانى فرصة اغلس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> حقا نيفين رمزى
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> وللأسف مش مديانى فرصة اغلس
> ...


 
كفايه علي تشريفك يا زعيمي وغلس براحتك
ههههههههههههههههههه 
وميرسي علي مرورك نورتني والله​


----------



## fayse_f (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

قنبلة في الجون كلام في المليان حقيقي يا نيفين كلامك ده حكم واحكام 
 الرب يباركك علي المجهود الرائع والكلام الجميل ده كان نفسي اقرئة من زمان


----------



## +Nevena+ (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



fayse_f قال:


> قنبلة في الجون كلام في المليان حقيقي يا نيفين كلامك ده حكم واحكام
> الرب يباركك علي المجهود الرائع والكلام الجميل ده كان نفسي اقرئة من زمان


 

لكل شئ تحت السماء وقت فايز
واهو جه وقته وقرائة
ميرسي علي مروك نورتني​


----------



## yousteka (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

فعلا يانفين كلام جميل جدا بس للي يفهمه


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



yousteka قال:


> فعلا يانفين كلام جميل جدا بس للي يفهمه


 
ميرسي يا قمر علي مرورك نورتي الموضوع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



موضوع جميل يا اختنا نيفين ربنا يباركك
عندى تعليق بسيط
مهم جدا ان الانسان يحافظ على وقته من السرقة من الستة عناصر المذكورة  ولكن الاهم هو وضع هدف لحياتك وتوظيف وقتك وتركيزك لتحقيقه 
لان *توفير الوقت + عدم وجود هدف واضح تعمل من اجله = وقت فراغ* وتأثير وقت الفراغ السلبى اكبر من تأثير تضيعة الوقت فى الستة عناصر السابق ذكرها


----------



## خالد عليان (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

نيفين انا قرات الموضوع بنظرة شاملة ومن عدة نواحى ساطلعك على بعض الاشياء التى افعلها فى وقت الفراغ الواسع الذى يلفنى وحزين انا على هدره اذ اننى اشعر اننى لا استثمره ولكن 
انا استيقظ فيكون لدى عدة انواع من الاوقات وقت الحوائج من طعام وغيره ووقت لمحاوله انجاز التصاميم التى توصلت لها بعد معارك فكرية مثل صناعة آله تعمل بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية (انا انسان لديه موهبة التصميم ) ووقت للبحث العلمى سواء بمطالعة الجزيرة الوثائقية او اى قناة اخرى علميةاخرى او الانترنت ووقت للتفكير بمخططات لاجهزة جديدة او افكار مختلفة لم يسبقنى اليها احد ووقت لغذاء الروح من الموسيقى والصلاة ووقت لصناعة المجسمات الفنية مثل الكنائس والمبانى الاثرية الشهيرة ووقت لكسب المال والبحث عن عمل.

ترى هل ترى انى انسان مضيع للوقت انا صادق فى كل ما اقول ومناضل عنيد فى سبيل اهدافى النبيلة ومقاتل متفانى من اجل المعرفة.
على كل حال هذه ليست اسرار فانه يعلمها اصدقائى واصحاب الورشات ومحال بيع مستلزمات الصناعة لاننى اصبحت مشهور بالعبقرى الغريب فشكرا لك وارجو لو تكرمتى ان تكون هذه هدنة وصلح بين انسان وانسان اخر لا يختلفان باذن الله واسف مجددا على مشاركاتى السابقة وارجو ان توضحى وجهة نظرك وشكرا



بين الزهور تركت فعلى الغامض وسمفونية حزينة عادت الى بامجادى وعقلى النابض.


----------



## خالد عليان (23 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

نيفين انا قرات الموضوع بنظرة شاملة ومن عدة نواحى ساطلعك على بعض الاشياء التى افعلها فى وقت الفراغ الواسع الذى يلفنى وحزين انا على هدره اذ اننى اشعر اننى لا استثمره ولكن 
انا استيقظ فيكون لدى عدة انواع من الاوقات وقت الحوائج من طعام وغيره ووقت لمحاوله انجاز التصاميم التى توصلت لها بعد معارك فكرية مثل صناعة آله تعمل بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية (انا انسان لديه موهبة التصميم ) ووقت للبحث العلمى سواء بمطالعة الجزيرة الوثائقية او اى قناة اخرى علميةاخرى او الانترنت ووقت للتفكير بمخططات لاجهزة جديدة او افكار مختلفة لم يسبقنى اليها احد ووقت لغذاء الروح من الموسيقى والصلاة ووقت لصناعة المجسمات الفنية مثل الكنائس والمبانى الاثرية الشهيرة ووقت لكسب المال والبحث عن عمل.

ترى هل ترى انى انسان مضيع للوقت انا صادق فى كل ما اقول ومناضل عنيد فى سبيل اهدافى النبيلة ومقاتل متفانى من اجل المعرفة.
على كل حال هذه ليست اسرار فانه يعلمها اصدقائى واصحاب الورشات ومحال بيع مستلزمات الصناعة لاننى اصبحت مشهور بالعبقرى الغريب فشكرا لك وارجو لو تكرمتى ان تكون هذه هدنة وصلح بين انسان وانسان اخر لا يختلفان باذن الله واسف مجددا على مشاركاتى السابقة وارجو ان توضحى وجهة نظرك وشكرا



بين الزهور تركت فعلى الغامض وسمفونية حزينة عادت الى بامجادى وعقلى النابض.


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



خالد عليان قال:


> نيفين انا قرات الموضوع بنظرة شاملة ومن عدة نواحى ساطلعك على بعض الاشياء التى افعلها فى وقت الفراغ الواسع الذى يلفنى وحزين انا على هدره اذ اننى اشعر اننى لا استثمره ولكن
> انا استيقظ فيكون لدى عدة انواع من الاوقات وقت الحوائج من طعام وغيره ووقت لمحاوله انجاز التصاميم التى توصلت لها بعد معارك فكرية مثل صناعة آله تعمل بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية (انا انسان لديه موهبة التصميم ) ووقت للبحث العلمى سواء بمطالعة الجزيرة الوثائقية او اى قناة اخرى علميةاخرى او الانترنت ووقت للتفكير بمخططات لاجهزة جديدة او افكار مختلفة لم يسبقنى اليها احد ووقت لغذاء الروح من الموسيقى والصلاة ووقت لصناعة المجسمات الفنية مثل الكنائس والمبانى الاثرية الشهيرة ووقت لكسب المال والبحث عن عمل.
> 
> ترى هل ترى انى انسان مضيع للوقت انا صادق فى كل ما اقول ومناضل عنيد فى سبيل اهدافى النبيلة ومقاتل متفانى من اجل المعرفة.
> ...


 
يا استاذ خالد
انت وحدك القادر علي تقييم نفسك اذا كنت مضيع للوقت ام لا وليس غيرك
ثانيا هدنه ايه اللي بتقول عليها ليس بيني وبينك شئ لكي نتختلف او نتفق عليه
فانا لا اعرفك حقا انك شخص غريب مثلما تقول​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

الظاهر كده و الله اعلم ان الاخ خالد
داخل يحاربو بيطلب هدنه
مره اسرائيل طلبت هدنه خسرت من اول جوله
اما انت يا سيدى الفاضل فقد خسرت كل اخوه و اخوات المنتدى حتى من قبل طلب الهدنه
فارجو ان تراجع نفسك مججدا يا سيدى الفاضل
و سلم لى على حرب الفراوله بتاعك ده اللى عايز فيه هدنه


امضاء عضوه حزب الغلاسه​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> موضوع جميل يا اختنا نيفين ربنا يباركك
> عندى تعليق بسيط
> مهم جدا ان الانسان يحافظ على وقته من السرقة من الستة عناصر المذكورة ولكن الاهم هو وضع هدف لحياتك وتوظيف وقتك وتركيزك لتحقيقه
> لان *توفير الوقت + عدم وجود هدف واضح تعمل من اجله = وقت فراغ* وتأثير وقت الفراغ السلبى اكبر من تأثير تضيعة الوقت فى الستة عناصر السابق ذكرها


 
ميرسي علي تعليقك
نورت الموضوع بمرورك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الظاهر كده و الله اعلم ان الاخ خالد​
> داخل يحاربو بيطلب هدنه
> مره اسرائيل طلبت هدنه خسرت من اول جوله
> اما انت يا سيدى الفاضل فقد خسرت كل اخوه و اخوات المنتدى حتى من قبل طلب الهدنه
> ...


 
ميرسي علي ردك يا احلي عضوة في حزب الغلاسه
ربنا يباركك يا فينا اختك في الغلاسه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## just member (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

*موضوع جميل يا نيفين *
*امممممممم*
*اغلس عليكى ازى *
*اغلس عليكى ازاى*
*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*خلاص بلاش بلاش المسامح كريم *
*وانا سماحتك المرة دى *
*وبقولك موضوع جميل اهو *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا نيفين *
> 
> *امممممممم*
> *اغلس عليكى ازى *
> ...


 
يا استاذي انت تغلس زي ما انت عايز وانا تحت امرك
وهاغلس برده عليك يا جوجو
وميرسي علي مرورك نورت الموضوع
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



خالد عليان قال:


> نيفين انا قرات الموضوع بنظرة شاملة ومن عدة نواحى ساطلعك على بعض الاشياء التى افعلها فى وقت الفراغ الواسع الذى يلفنى وحزين انا على هدره اذ اننى اشعر اننى لا استثمره ولكن
> انا استيقظ فيكون لدى عدة انواع من الاوقات وقت الحوائج من طعام وغيره ووقت لمحاوله انجاز التصاميم التى توصلت لها بعد معارك فكرية مثل صناعة آله تعمل بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية (انا انسان لديه موهبة التصميم ) ووقت للبحث العلمى سواء بمطالعة الجزيرة الوثائقية او اى قناة اخرى علميةاخرى او الانترنت ووقت للتفكير بمخططات لاجهزة جديدة او افكار مختلفة لم يسبقنى اليها احد ووقت لغذاء الروح من الموسيقى والصلاة ووقت لصناعة المجسمات الفنية مثل الكنائس والمبانى الاثرية الشهيرة ووقت لكسب المال والبحث عن عمل.
> 
> ترى هل ترى انى انسان مضيع للوقت انا صادق فى كل ما اقول ومناضل عنيد فى سبيل اهدافى النبيلة ومقاتل متفانى من اجل المعرفة.
> ...



اخى الفاضل خالد عبقرينو
لست ادرى كيف يكون وقتك فية اهدار وانت تستغلة فى تصميماتك العبقرية
الا اذا كانت هذة التصميمات فى الاحلام مثلا وفى هذة الحالة انصحك تستغطى كويس
كما انة مالنا ومال اصدقائك من اصحاب الورش والتجار هل يعقل ان نذهب ونسئلهم
على عبقريتك الفذة واذا كنت حقا من هواة الاطلاع والثقافة والبحث فكيف تكون ردودك
بهذة السفاهة واى نضال وهدنة تتكلم عنهم مع اختنا نيفين اعتقد انة من الافضل
ان توجة نضالك لتحرير ارضك يا اخى بدلا من محاولات العبث ومضايقة الاخرين
وعليك ان تعلم انى متابع ردودك جيدا فى جميع مشاركاتك
وان كنت لا تعى جيدا فأن بنات المنتدى هن اخوات لنا فى دم رب المجد يسوع المسيح
فأن كنت حقا مسيحيا وانا اشك فى ذلك فلابد ان تعى معنى اخوات فى دم المسيح
وتأكد ان هذا الرد لن يصدر منى فقط بل ستجد شباب كثيرون يردون عليك
واخيرا مستر عبقرينوا وجة عبقريتك ونضالك الى اتجاة اخر بعيدا عن منتدانا
وحقا لم اجد انسانا يصف نفسه بالعبقرية سواك ام هو نوع من الجنون العبقرى
ودمت عبقريا وربنا يحفظ لك امجادك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> اخى الفاضل خالد عبقرينو
> 
> لست ادرى كيف يكون وقتك فية اهدار وانت تستغلة فى تصميماتك العبقرية
> الا اذا كانت هذة التصميمات فى الاحلام مثلا وفى هذة الحالة انصحك تستغطى كويس
> ...


 
اشكرك يا زعيمنا علي ردك الاكثر من رائع
ربنا يحميك ويحمي كل الولاده من حيا والاعيب عدو الخير
بقوة صليب رب المجد يسوع المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

صدقينى نيفين رمزى
دة اقل رد ممكن يوجة لاى انسان يحاول العبث مع اخواتنا
وواضح انة سيكون معى جولات اخرى مع اخرين
واطمنك ان حزب الغلاسة بدأ فى العمل وانا جاهز للتحاور
مع اى انسان يفكر حتى فى الفزلكة ولا التهييس
ودمتى بود​


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> صدقينى نيفين رمزى
> 
> دة اقل رد ممكن يوجة لاى انسان يحاول العبث مع اخواتنا
> وواضح انة سيكون معى جولات اخرى مع اخرين
> ...


 

عندك حق يا زعيم
واحنا جاهزين في اي وقت للعمل
وربنا قادر انه يساعدنا في محاربه عدو الخير والانتصار علي الاعيبه
وقادر انه يظهر لينا مكر كل ذئب يحاول التخفي بين الحملان​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



> نيفين انا قرات الموضوع بنظرة شاملة ومن عدة نواحى ساطلعك على بعض الاشياء التى افعلها فى وقت الفراغ الواسع الذى يلفنى وحزين انا على هدره اذ اننى اشعر اننى لا استثمره ولكن
> انا استيقظ فيكون لدى عدة انواع من الاوقات وقت الحوائج من طعام وغيره ووقت لمحاوله انجاز التصاميم التى توصلت لها بعد معارك فكرية مثل صناعة آله تعمل بقوة الجاذبيه الارضية (انا انسان لديه موهبة التصميم ) ووقت للبحث العلمى سواء بمطالعة الجزيرة الوثائقية او اى قناة اخرى علميةاخرى او الانترنت ووقت للتفكير بمخططات لاجهزة جديدة او افكار مختلفة لم يسبقنى اليها احد ووقت لغذاء الروح من الموسيقى والصلاة ووقت لصناعة المجسمات الفنية مثل الكنائس والمبانى الاثرية الشهيرة ووقت لكسب المال والبحث عن عمل.
> 
> ترى هل ترى انى انسان مضيع للوقت انا صادق فى كل ما اقول ومناضل عنيد فى سبيل اهدافى النبيلة ومقاتل متفانى من اجل المعرفة.
> ...



اخى فى الانسانية خالد عليان :
لن تجد ما تبحث عنه هنا 
ابحث فى جوجل على منتديات التعارف ستجد ما تسعى الية
ولكن انصحك اذا كنت مسلم أو ملحد بالبحث عن الحقيقة (لماذا انت على هذا الكوكب - هل يوجد الله - ما هو الدين الصحيح - من هو المسيح فى النجيل والتوراة والقرآن)


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اخى فى الانسانية خالد عليان :
> لن تجد ما تبحث عنه هنا
> ابحث فى جوجل على منتديات التعارف ستجد ما تسعى الية
> ولكن انصحك اذا كنت مسلم أو ملحد بالبحث عن الحقيقة (لماذا انت على هذا الكوكب - هل يوجد الله - ما هو الدين الصحيح - من هو المسيح فى النجيل والتوراة والقرآن)


 

اشكرك يا اخي علي تعليقك
وسؤالك هذا اثأر بدخلي سؤال أخر 
هل هو وحده الذي يجب ان يبحث عن الحقيقة ؟​اعتقد لالالالالالالالالالالا
فكلنا يبجب ان نبحث معه عن الحقيقية
ليس لاننا مسيحيون ونعرف ان المسيح هو الله نكون هكذا نعرف الحقيقية
صدقني كتير منا مسيحي بالاسم ولم يعرف الله بل يتركه لمجرد حبه لفعل شئ معين لا يريد الاستغناء عنه 
اتمني اننا ننظر ونبحث بداخلني عن المسيح قبل ان نطلب من الاخرين ان يبحثوا عنه
وعندما نجده ونتاكد انه ياخذ مكانه الصحيح بداخلي ويملك القلب ويكون ملكا عليه بل الحياة كلها
وقتها فقط نقدر ان نطلب من اي شخص ان يبحث عن الحقيقية بل وسنساعده ايضا لمعرفه الطريق الذي نعرفه حق المعرفه
الهي ساعدني لكي اعرف طريقك حق المعرفه ولا ادين غيري بل ادين نفسي لعدم معرفتها الي شخصك الحنون وبعدها عنك ساعدني اسلم قلبي بين يداك بل كل حياتي 
لانك وحدك ملكها وليس سؤاك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

الاخت نيفين رمزى 



> هل هو وحده الذي يجب ان يبحث عن الحقيقة ؟


الحقيقة يا نيفين انك متسرعة كثيراً
لا يمكنك ان تعتمدى فى فهم موضوع معين او مشكلة معينة عن طريق مقطع من الموضوع
بمعنى انك لا يمكنك فهم الكل عن طريق الجزء لان هذا الجزء من الكل  



> صدقني كتير منا مسيحي بالاسم ولم يعرف الله بل يتركه لمجرد حبه لفعل شئ معين لا يريد الاستغناء عنه


 
اتمنى تكونى قرأتى الرد على مشاركتك فى الموضوع الذى تشيرين الية


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> الاخت نيفين رمزى
> 
> 
> الحقيقة يا نيفين انك متسرعة كثيراً
> ...


 

يا استاذي هذا ليس بتسرع
وإنما سؤالك له لكي يبحث عن الحقيقه اثار بداخلي هذا السؤال
وليس اكثر من ذلك فوجدت نفسي اكتب السؤال ليس لك ولا لغيرك فقط وانما لي ولنا كلنا

واعتقد اني افهم جيدا ما قولته في الرد واعرف سبب ردك عليه 
وانا اعلم جيدا من هو هذا الشخص ولكن ليس ردي له علاقه بيه ولا بردك عليه مطلقا
بل سؤال خطر لي فاحببت ان اسئله
واشكرك علي ردك وارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي من السؤال وانه غير موجه لشخص معين
واعتذر لك اخي​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



> واعتذر لك اخي



الاخت نيفين
لقد دفعتينى ان ابدأ بآخر جملة من ردك
اولا انتى لم تقولى شىء يستحق ان تعتذرى 
ثانيا لا يمكنك فى اى موضوع فى اى مشاركة ان تعتذرى لوجهت نظر قولتيها طالما لم تخرجى عن اللياقة العامة فى الحديث 





> واعتقد اني افهم جيدا ما قولته في الرد واعرف سبب ردك عليه
> وانا اعلم جيدا من هو هذا الشخص ولكن ليس ردي له علاقه بيه ولا بردك عليه مطلقا
> بل سؤال خطر لي فاحببت ان اسئله
> 
> وارجو ان تكون فهمت قصدي من السؤال وانه غير موجه لشخص معين




ثالثا : اتمنى فى المرة المقبلة عندما يكون لديكي وجهت نظر او نقد ان تذكريها بشكل واضح ومباشر (فلا يوجد افضل من الطريق المستقيم للتواصل  )
لا تقلقى فلن انزعج من النقد طالما نقد بناء وطالما انه منكى او من اى من اولاد وبنات المسيح فى هذا المنتدى الاكثر من رائع 













​


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> الاخت نيفين
> لقد دفعتينى ان ابدأ بآخر جملة من ردك
> اولا انتى لم تقولى شىء يستحق ان تعتذرى
> ثانيا لا يمكنك فى اى موضوع فى اى مشاركة ان تعتذرى لوجهت نظر قولتيها طالما لم تخرجى عن اللياقة العامة فى الحديث ​يا اخي الاعتذر في حد ذاته ليس عيب او بسبب خطا قومت بيه لا فانا اعتذر لانك اساءت الفهم من كلامي الذي هو بيعيد كل البعد عن الموضوع الذي تشير اليه
> ...


وشكرا علي ردك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



> هل انا الف ادور في الكلام لماذا وما الغرض اذا كنت افعل هذا ؟
> وهل احتاج لفعل هذا ؟
> اعتقد ان ردي كان صريح ومباشر وليس فيه ما يشير الي اي شئ مما قولت عليه سابقا
> فانا اعلم جيدا ان الطريق المباشر اسهل الطرق
> ...



اختى العزيزة نيفين 
انا لم اقصد ذلك, الم اقل لكى انك متسرعة كثيراً 

اقصد انكى تستخدمين نظام التعميم فى الحديث خوفا على مشاعر المشار الية فى الحديث فهذة مشاعر نبيلة منكى وهذة هى اخلاق بنات المسيح
وفى مشاركتى السابقة رغبت فى اعطاء الضوء الاخضر لكى او لغيرك فى النقد بشكل مباشر


----------



## +Nevena+ (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اختى العزيزة نيفين
> انا لم اقصد ذلك, الم اقل لكى انك متسرعة كثيراً
> 
> اقصد انكى تستخدمين نظام التعميم فى الحديث خوفا على مشاعر المشار الية فى الحديث فهذة مشاعر نبيلة منكى وهذة هى اخلاق بنات المسيح
> وفى مشاركتى السابقة رغبت فى اعطاء الضوء الاخضر لكى او لغيرك فى النقد بشكل مباشر


 
اشكرك علي التوضيح يا استاذي
ولكني اعرف نفسي كويس ولست متسرعه مثلما تقول
فانا اقدر ان اقيم الكلام كويس وافهم معناه الخفي والظاهر
ولك تحياتي علي مشاركتك
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



> اشكرك علي التوضيح يا استاذي



يكفى ان تقولى اخى بدل استاذى لانى مجرد طالب جامعى 



> ولست متسرعه


اوكى انتى لستى متسرعة


----------



## خالد عليان (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

تعرفو يا اعزائى الكرام انتم بالفعل كنتم لى خير معين لانكم اوصلتمونى لما اريد انتم سذج ولم يخطر ببالكم كيف يفكر هذا الشخص والذى لن يكن لكم الا كل احترام مع انكم وصفتم مشاركاته بالسخيفة لقد احببتكم من كل قلبى يا اصحاب الطابع الخاص فى الحياة اسمعو انا لى هدف فى الحياة ولن يكون تسلل مثل ما يحدث فى كرة القدم ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه شكرا شكرا شكرا على فكرة انتم لن تعجزونى فانى قادر على ان اقدم مشاركات تحت مسمى انسان جديد وعضو جديد لقد احببتكم فانا لا اكون غريبا الا مع احبابى واهديكم سمفونية ضربات القدر لبيتهوفن وارجو ان تعطونى رد اخير لانى لن ازعجكم مجددا ولن ادخل تحت مسميات جديدة كما قلت انا كنت امزح بااااااااااااااااااااااااااى.


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

ميرسى يا اخ خالد احنا فعلا سذج
تعرف ليه
لان من اول مشاركه ليك احنا ردينا عليك
لو كنا مرضناش مكناش سمعنا الكلمه دى منك او من اى شخص مثلك
حقا انا احترت فى شخصيتك
انت محتاج تريب لحساباتك مره تانى
لان كلامك بيناقض نفسه
ازاى تقول سذج
و ازاى تقول اخوتى
و ازاى تقول ادخل باسم تانى
و ازاى تقول بهزر
لو سمحت لاحظ نقد كلامك
و لاحظ نفسك من جديد
ملحوظه
الانسان ميتعرفش من اسمه
يتعرف من طبعه
و ردوده
حتى لو داخل بمليون اسم
سلام المسيح معاك لو كنت تعرفه
اما لو متعرفوش اتمنى تعرفه​


----------



## Scofield (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

*
الى خالد متغلطش فى اى عضو هنا و نقى الفاظك ومفيش حد هنا ساذج او غيره
*


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



> انتم لن تعجزونى فانى قادر على ان اقدم مشاركات تحت مسمى انسان جديد وعضو جديد



ماذا عن عمل بلوك للاى بى الخاص بك ؟
هل سوف تسجل وتدخل من سيبر خارجى ؟ وماذا عن عمل بلوك لك مرة آخرى من هذا السيبر ؟

اخى فى الانسانية هل تعتقد ان هذا اسلوب ناجح فى اظاهر وجهت نظرك ؟

هل يوما جربت سيفونية (كن صريحا وقل ماذا تريد ) لموزارد ؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



خالد عليان قال:


> تعرفو يا اعزائى الكرام انتم بالفعل كنتم لى خير معين لانكم اوصلتمونى لما اريد
> 
> نشكر ربنا لاننا وصلناك للي عايزه
> بس تعرف احنا مش بندم علي فعل الخير لاننا ببسيطه بنفذ وصيه ربنا يسوع المسيح
> ...


 

واخير اصلي من اجلك لكي يفتح الرب عيون قلبك الغليظ لكي يبصر
الطريق ويعرف المحبه التي هي بلا حدود المحبه التي احبنا بيها الله
لانه اله المحبه


----------



## نيفين ثروت (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

و اخيرا ايها الاخ التعبان فى كل تصرفاتك مقدرش اقول اى كلام اكتر من اللى قالته توامى
و مقدرش غير انى اعمل زى ما الهى قالى باركوا لاعينيكوا
و نصيحه ليك بجد
دى مش تصرفات انسان عقلانى ابدا
دى تصرفات انسان مش شايف فى الدنيا غير نفسه
و اكرر اعد ترتيب حساباتك من تانى
بس بشرط
فى اى منتدى اخر
ميرسى​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> و اخيرا ايها الاخ التعبان فى كل تصرفاتك مقدرش اقول اى كلام اكتر من اللى قالته توامى​
> و مقدرش غير انى اعمل زى ما الهى قالى باركوا لاعينيكوا
> و نصيحه ليك بجد
> دى مش تصرفات انسان عقلانى ابدا
> ...


 

عندك حق يا توأمي بس يارب يفهم بقي
ان هنا في منتدي كنيسه كلنا اسرة واحد يد بيد ومستحيل قوة العدو تقدر نتصر علينا
لاننا معانا القوة الاعظم رب المجد يسوع المسيح
واللي معنا اكتر من اللي علينا
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمته كل القائمين في المنتدي ويقوينا
علي ارجاع النفوس الضاعه البائسه الي اله الحب والحنان
اللي مستحيل يكون له مثيل
ربي انت وحدك قوتي معيني في وقت ضيقي صديقي في طريقي
ممسك دائما بيميني وان سرت في وادي ظل الموت لا اخاف شر لانك انت معي
فليتمجد دائما اسمك ايها الاله القادر علي كل شئ​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

تعرفو يا اعزائى الكرام انتم بالفعل كنتم لى خير معين لانكم اوصلتمونى لما اريد
لست ادرى خالد عبقرينوا 
كيف اعناك لم كنت تريدة ولو كنت ما زلت معنا ان تجيب
ومن زعيم الغلاسة لفتيات الغلاسة حقا انتن بنات المسيح
وكم اتمنى من كل بناتنا ان يتعلمن كيفية المواجهه الايجابية
مع كل من تسولة نفسة لمضايقتهن
فنحن فى مجتمع الشر يتربص بنا من كل الجهات
ودمتن بود ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*

*** ليتنا أيها الصديق / الصديقة 
نراقب أوقاتنا ونراجع انفسنا من جهة هؤلاء اللصوص فنحترس منهم ولا نعطيهم الفرصة لسرقة أوقاتنا حتي لا نندم وقت لا ينفع فيه الندم .

فعلا يا نيفين فالوقت اثمن من أن  نهدره  فى أشياء لا تنفع ........ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *** ليتنا أيها الصديق / الصديقة
> نراقب أوقاتنا ونراجع انفسنا من جهة هؤلاء اللصوص فنحترس منهم ولا نعطيهم الفرصة لسرقة أوقاتنا حتي لا نندم وقت لا ينفع فيه الندم .
> 
> فعلا يا نيفين فالوقت اثمن من أن نهدره فى أشياء لا تنفع ........ميررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


 

ميرسي يا دونا الجميله علي تعليقك الرائع
ربنا يباركك يا قمر ويبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لصوص الوقت !!!*



وليم تل قال:


> تعرفو يا اعزائى الكرام انتم بالفعل كنتم لى خير معين لانكم اوصلتمونى لما اريد
> 
> لست ادرى خالد عبقرينوا
> كيف اعناك لم كنت تريدة ولو كنت ما زلت معنا ان تجيب
> ...


 
اشكرك يا زعيمنا علي ردك الرائع
وفعلا كم نتمني من كل البنات والشباب ايضا ان لا يتهاون اي شخص منهم في الرد علي اي شخص تسول نفسه لمضايقتهم كما انهم ذئاب يجب ان نحترس منهم جيدا وان نقف يد واحده ضدهم
والرب معنا وقوة دائما تساندنا
والذين معنا اكثر من الذين علينا
ربنا يباركك يا زعيم ويبارك حزبنا
​


----------



## Ramzi (5 مايو 2008)

وتفرجي على الوقت الي بيصرفه البني ادم لربه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شبه لا شيء

الله يباركم جميعا


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لصوص الوقت !!!*



Ramzi قال:


> وتفرجي على الوقت الي بيصرفه البني ادم لربه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> شبه لا شيء
> 
> الله يباركم جميعا


 

ميرسي يا رمزي علي مرورك العطر
ربنا بيارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------

